# Angelladen in Bremen sucht Nachfolger



## Anglerboard-Team (12. Juli 2007)

Werbung

*Nachfolger gesucht !*

Suche Nachfolger für Bremer Angelgeschäft. Das Geschäft besteht unter
dieser Adresse seit 7 Jahren.

Geschäftsgrösse ca. 100 qm mit Lagerraum,
Küche, Büro und Kellerraum, kostenlose Parkplätze vor dem Haus.
Wegen Familienzuwachs müssen wir das Geschäft leider aufgeben.

*Bitte melden unter 04202 / 637498 oder 0172 / 6039348.*


----------



## Karpfenstipper (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bremen sucht Nachfolger*

Hallo Team , welcher Laden in Bremen ist gemeint !!!??
Mfg


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bremen sucht Nachfolger*

Mal im Ausschlussverfahren:
Weserangelshop - größer 100 m² und ob Hartmut noch mal Papa wird???
Angelwelt Rose - auch größer... Und ob Jan deswegen einen Nachfolger suchen wird?!?
Apelt - auch größer... Und bei Victor bin ich mir da auch unsicher, was den Grund angeht...
Aumunder Angelzentrum? Zu weit weg von meiner ehemaligen Wirkungsstätte...
Angelzentrum Bremen (und Achim) - keine Ahnung... Seit dem die aus Hemelingen weg und in Bremen Nord beheimatet sind, war ich da selten bis gar nicht und wenn dann nur im Achimer Lädchen bei Hubert. Zeitlich könnte es aber mit 7 Jahren hinkommen...


----------



## ollidi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bremen sucht Nachfolger*

Tja Franky. 
Dann mal schnell zurück nach HB und einen Laden aufgemacht. :m


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bremen sucht Nachfolger*

Nee, Oli... Um kein Preis der Welt mach ich einen Angelladen auf.... Nachher muss ich mich noch mit meinesgleichen rumschlagen, wa.... :q Oben drauf kommt, dass ich hier meinen Job um keinen Preis der Welt aufgeben möchte! Pott un' Deckel segg ick blots... :q


----------



## ZanderFreakHB (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bremen sucht Nachfolger*

Tippe auch auf das Angelnzentrum in Achim und Bremen.

Größe passt...

und Vorwahl auch 

Tja, wenn ich mein Studium schon beendet hätte...


----------



## hildes (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bremen sucht Nachfolger*

Tja, suchen ist angesagt 
kann nur von einer Geschäftsübernahme in Nürnberg berichten den Laden gibt es seit über 30 Jahre und trotzdem hat die Suche eines Nachfolgers über 2Jahre gedauert

aber dann 
Start mit neuem Besitzer ist am 01.08.2007

Gruss aus Nürnberg


----------



## FischkoppHB (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelladen in Bremen sucht Nachfolger*

Guten Tach,

habe von nem Kollegen gehört, dass es wohl der Laden in Bremen- Lesum/Burgdamm sein wird, zumindest hängt da ein Schild in der Tür dass ein Nachfolger gesucht wird!

Schöne grüsse der Fischkopp


----------

